# I am thinking of starting a Cichlid tank



## LilD (Jun 20, 2005)

I was wondering what would be a good size to shoot for and whom would get along with whom? I want nice bright fish. I could probably afford a 40, maybe a 60 gallon. I started a freshwater about 1.5 years ago and I seem to be doing well with them so I think I am ready for the next step.

And and all info you want to pass along is greatly appreciated!


Darci, the cats, the parrot & the fishies


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Get the 60 and do male peacokcs. Some of the most beautifull fish out there.

Or you could do a wet pet... A huge male Green terror would be a beautiful pet, or a blue sifter. VERY colorful.


----------



## jwalker (Apr 7, 2005)

if you are looking to do cichlids. start at a 10g or bigger. just really depends on what kind of cichlids that you want to keep. figure that out then you can decide on what tank size to get.

for me my smallest cichlid tank that I have is a 20g long tank. I have 2 pair of archoncentrus sp. in them now but that is pushing that tank will be splitting them soon. I have used 10g for breeding a trio of apistos. friend does trios in a 5g but i wouldnt try that. up to 10 yellow labs in a 55. good luck on your decision

Jeff


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

She said she can get a 40 or 60.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Look to buy a "long" tank V.S. "tall" tanks the cichlids will be happier. Lots of rock work so get a good stand. 

Got any ideas what you want to do cichlid wise? Just the same I'd go for the 60 gallon.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, bigger IS always better when it comes to tanks. Try to get a long tank with a width at least 12" You could also get a 55gallon long for a little less money.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

mr.dark-saint said:


> Look to buy a "long" tank V.S. "tall" tanks the cichlids will be happier.


Not always. Some cichlids like angels would be better suited in a 65 gallon (36x24x24) vs a 55 gallon (48x13x24)

But the theory is sound. Longer is usually better.


----------



## BayleesFishees (Jan 26, 2006)

In my area, a 55 or 75 can sometimes end up being cheaper than a 40 or 60. Typically you can get a nice deal on a 75 if you wait for a sale, and this will give you so many options for your cichlids.

thecichlidrecipe.com has nice suggextions on what cichlids mix well in certain tanks. They are a good resource for a beginer chichlid keeper and you will stray form them and experement like the rest of us have.

An oldie but goodie, keeping in mind you want a bright fish, would be Labidochromis Caeruleus or "yellow Labs". They are pretty common and usually a mainstay of any Malawi tank. Those, paired with Pseudotropheus Demasoni look very nice together in large numbers. Since both fish don't give up any color in the females (there is a word for this drawing blank) you get the best of both worlds. In other words, both species, the females look just like the males instead of grey and drab.

Male pea**** tanks are also pretty popular and already mentioned. The only thing about that is without a female, they don't get that last pop of color. But for the most part, Malawi pea****s hold color very well, breeding or not.

The only time I have problems is when mixing Pseudotropheus with Aulonocara, but like anything in this hobby, others do it without a hitch. Pea****s and Haps don't need as much rock work as Mbuna, so know your species and do as much research you can before you purchase your fish.

You could also do a Tanganyika tank. Cyprichromis, Leleupi, and Julidichromis. I think those are nice for a community Tang tank and are cool fish too. They even seem to inhabit diferent levels of the tank. You could even throw in some shell dwellers in the bottom. Speaking of shell dwellers, there is a fish that you can put in a ten gallon tank and just wait for babies.

Im not much on the "brown fish" as I like to call them, but I will say one thing. In my store, in a 90 gallon, are three 8-9inch Uaru. With albino cory cats the size of my thumb nail, some rumynose, and some vietnamese cardinal minnows. the thing that amazes me about them is when we throw krill in the tank, they wrestle over it, but won't go after the fish that are smaller than the piece of krill. 

In any event, good luck with your first Cichlid tank, and soon as you find out that you 10 favorite ones won't go together, the true addiction will begin.

Cory


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_Great Post Cory! And Good Luck on the store front Dude! Might have to plan another trip your way just to check it out! ;-) { and see my girl too} ;-) 

Kathy _


----------



## LilD (Jun 20, 2005)

you guys are all stellar, thank you for the advice!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Id say save for a 75 and get some centrals.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

So, LilD what are you thinking? Still no ideas (large and few fish or small and loads of fish?)? I got me a 125 gallon tank with mostly Tanganyikan cichlids and Congo Tetras. Basically nothing that gets over three inches (4 inches tops). Much as I love Central/South Americans cichlids I wanted more fish per gallon. 

Eventually I'll be getting a 90 gallon or a "custom jobbie" tank (that has a footing of 48"L (or 50"H) X 20"D X 26"H (or 30"H) with a breeding pair/colony of Neolamprologus Sexfasciatus "Kipili Gold".


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

mr.dark-saint said:


> colony of Neolamprologus Sexfasciatus "Kipili Gold".


Ive got some, very nice fish. mine are pretty human-shy so provide lots of hiding spots.

LilD, cichlid is a huge category so you kind of have to tell us what you want.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

Gourami Swami said:


> Ive got some, very nice fish. mine are pretty human-shy so provide lots of hiding spots.


I'll throw in a school of Congo Tetras and a top to bottom wall of stone along the back (that'll fine ). I figure full size Congo's will be too big for them to eat (but not kill ) if they can catch them .


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Mine arent aggressive at all :S

anyway, a 55 gallon with poolfilter sand substrate with a flat black background and lots of low rock piles full of fish like
this








this








and this









just to name a few would be gorgious


----------

